# FINAL STRETCH: Last 23 Games - Let's Get It!!!



## taco_daddy (Jun 13, 2004)

*#3 Seed:* CHICAGO BULLS | 50 - 32 (.610) - ▲ W4




































PG: Derrick Rose
SG: Jimmy Butler
SF: Mike Dunleavy
PF: Pau Gasol
C: Joakim Noah

*Record Last 23 Games:* 13 - 10 (.565)


*Week 25:* 2 Games (Home: 1 | Away: 1)







*G81:* MON | 4/13/2015 | @ Brooklyn Nets | 6:30 PM CT - CSN Chicago | Season Series: (3 - 1) - *W*







*G82:* WED | 4/15/2015 | vs. Atlanta Hawks | 7:00 PM CT - CSN Chicago | Season Series: (1 - 2) - *W*
*Weekly Record:* _2 - 0_ - Sweet!


=====


*Week 19:* 4 Games (Home: 3 | Away: 1)







*G60:* SUN | 3/1/2015 | vs. Los Angeles Clippers | 12:00 PM CT - ABC | Season Series: (1 - 1) - *L*







*G61:* TUE | 3/3/2015 | vs. Washington Wizards | 7:00 PM CT - CSN Chicago | Season Series: (2 - 2) - *W*







*G62:* THU | 3/5/2015 | vs. Oklahoma City Thunder | 7:00 PM CT - TNT | Season Series: (1 - 1) - *W*







*G63:* FRI | 3/6/2015 | @ Indiana Pacers | 6:00 PM CT - CSN Chicago | Season Series: (2 - 2) - *L*
*Weekly Record:* _2 - 2_


*Week 20:* 4 Games (Home: 1 | Away: 3)







*G64:* SUN | 3/8/2015 | @ San Antonio Spurs | 12:00 PM CT - ABC | Season Series: (1 - 1) - *L*







*G65:* MON | 3/9/2015 | vs. Memphis Grizzlies | 7:00 PM CT - CSN Chicago / NBA TV | Season Series: (1 - 1) - *L*







*G66:* WED | 3/11/2015 | @ Philadelphia 76ers | 6:00 PM CT - CSN Chicago | Season Series: (2 - 0) - *W*







*G67:* FRI | 3/13/2015 | @ Charlotte Hornets | 6:00 PM CT - WPWR | Season Series: (2 - 2) - *L*
*Weekly Record:* _1 - 3_


*Week 21:* 4 Games (Home: 2 | Away: 2)







*G68:* SUN | 3/15/2015 | @ Oklahoma City Thunder | 12:00 PM CT - ABC | Season Series: (1 - 1) - *L*







*G69:* WED | 3/18/2015 | vs. Indiana Pacers | 7:00 PM CT - CSN Chicago | Season Series: (2 - 2) - *W*







*G70:* FRI | 3/20/2015 | vs. Toronto Raptors | 7:00 PM CT - WGN-TV | Season Series: (4 - 0) - *W*







*G71:* SAT | 3/21/2015 | @ Detroit Pistons | 6:30 PM CT - WGN-TV | Season Series: (2 - 2) - *L*
*Weekly Record:* _2 - 2_


*Week 22:* 3 Games (Home: 2 | Away: 1)







*G72:* MON | 3/23/2015 | vs. Charlotte Hornets | 7:00 PM CT - WGN-TV | Season Series: (2 - 2) - *W*







*G73:* WED | 3/25/2015 | @ Toronto Raptors | 6:00 PM CT - CSN Chicago / ESPN | Season Series: (4 - 0) - *W*







*G74:* SAT | 3/28/2015 | vs. New York Knicks | 7:00 PM CT - WGN-TV | Season Series: (3 - 0) - *W*
*Weekly Record:* _3 - 0_ - _Sweet!_


*Week 23:* 2 Games (Home: 1 | Away: 1)







*G75:* WED | 4/1/2015 | @ Milwaukee Bucks | 7:00 PM CT - CSN Chicago | Season Series: (3 - 1) - *L*







*G76:* FRI | 4/3/2015 | vs. Detroit Pistons | 7:00 PM CT - WGN-TV | Season Series: (2 - 2) - *W*
*Weekly Record:* _1 - 1_


*Week 24:* 4 Games (Home: 1 | Away: 3)







*G77:* SUN | 4/5/2015 | @ Cleveland Cavaliers | 2:30 PM CT - ABC | Season Series: (1 - 3) - *L*







*G78:* WED | 4/8/2015 | @ Orlando Magic | 6:00 PM CT - CSN Chicago | Season Series: (2 - 2) - *L*







*G79:* THU | 4/9/2015 | @ Miami Heat | 7:00 PM CT - WPWR / TNT | Season Series: (2 - 1) - *W*







*G80:* SAT | 4/11/2015 | vs. Philadelphia 76ers | 7:00 PM CT - CSN Chicago | Season Series: (3 - 0) - *W*
*Weekly Record:* _2 - 2_


----------



## Fergus (Oct 2, 2002)

Hey, the beat the Wizards! That is one win.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

Really good win against the Wizards. The Bulls played hard, great defense from Snell on the tough Wizards backcourt, Mirotic was dynamic and mismatch hell for them, Noah looked like the old DPOY version, and Gasol was rock solid and a staple of consistency. 

Really tough stretch coming up next...4 games in 5 nights, and tough opponents. OKC (Westbrook is slated to return, but still no Durant), Indiana has played better recently, San Antonio, and then Memphis. Ouch. The key is our backcourt play...Aaron Brooks in particular needs to penetrate the D and create space for the other 4 guys on the court like he did against Washington. With Rose hurt, Hinrich is a corpse now which just leaves E'Twaun Moore who really isn't a true PG (though better than Hinrich, IMO).


----------



## taco_daddy (Jun 13, 2004)

Wow, another victory. First the Clippers, now the Thunder.

Once again it's on.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

I only saw the 15-min highlights, but MAN what an awesome looking game...E'Twaun Moore FTW! This looks like the old Bulls from the past few years with the grit to claw back into the game and make the timely plays. 

This is exactly what you want to see when a team loses 3 of their best players...other guys step up and relish the opportunity. 

Also, I think the Bulls have now beaten EVERY Western Conference team at least once now. Thunder were the last ones we hadn't yet beaten this year.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)




----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

3 losses in a row...was sorta predictable, though. That was a really tough stretch we just completed, including a 4 games in 5 nights stretch. The Bulls at least went out and battled each game. It's just really tough without a legit starting guard in your starting lineup.

Fortunately just 1 more back to back this entire month. The overall schedule difficulty seems a bit lighter as well.

I like Aaron Brooks for what we signed him for, but the man is not suited to be a starting PG in this league. He is struggling out there most nights especially on D.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Well, AB is back with a vengeance. Midget hero ball saves the day yet again.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

Kind of hard to draw any conclusions from a 76ers game, but it was nice to see Aaron Brooks tear up Ish Smith


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

Nikola Mirotic in March so far: 20 pts 8 rbs per game in 7 games.


And this spin move the other night (1:30 in the video):


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

thibodeau, is just stubborn...

dunleavy has been terrible since he's back, still mcdermott doent get double digits in minutes.

hinrichs offense s just terrible right now, id honestly prefer moore instead of him.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

Joakim dropped 14 dimes and just missed a triple double in a fun win against the Raptors last night.

Also... Mirotic continues to light it up - here are his splits this year by month (lower right corner for his averages in March):


```
Split 	                 [B]G 	GS 	MP 	FG 	FGA 	3P 	3PA 	FT 	FTA 	ORB 	TRB 	AST 	STL 	BLK 	TOV 	PF 	PTS 	FG% 	3P% 	FT% 	TS% 	USG% 	ORtg 	DRtg 	+/- 	MP 	PTS 	TRB 	AST[/B]
Month 	October 	2 	0 	19 	1 	2 	1 	2 	2 	2 	0 	7 	1 	1 	0 	2 	3 	5 	.500 	.500 	1.000 	.868 	12.1 	104 	86 	+14.3 	9.7 	2.5 	3.5 	0.5
	November 	15 	0 	270 	34 	78 	14 	36 	25 	31 	11 	75 	16 	7 	13 	13 	40 	107 	.436 	.389 	.806 	.584 	17.7 	112 	101 	-3.7 	18.0 	7.1 	5.0 	1.1
	December 	15 	0 	287 	43 	98 	21 	51 	41 	53 	11 	85 	18 	6 	10 	10 	31 	148 	.439 	.412 	.774 	.610 	20.7 	124 	101 	+13.5 	19.1 	9.9 	5.7 	1.2
	January 	17 	2 	290 	30 	89 	13 	49 	35 	46 	6 	50 	16 	14 	7 	13 	32 	108 	.337 	.265 	.761 	.494 	18.6 	101 	105 	+0.3 	17.1 	6.4 	2.9 	0.9
	February 	10 	0 	143 	20 	58 	8 	30 	10 	13 	10 	36 	13 	4 	3 	6 	14 	58 	.345 	.267 	.769 	.455 	21.7 	102 	96 	+8.3 	14.3 	5.8 	3.6 	1.3
	March 	        11 	1 	353 	73 	169 	19 	73 	72 	86 	15 	93 	15 	10 	16 	26 	31 	237 	.432 	.260 	.837 	.573 	30.2 	109 	101 	+0.3 	32.1 	21.5 	8.5 	1.4
```


----------



## taco_daddy (Jun 13, 2004)

One step forward to take two steps back.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

Not going to win a lot of games with these injuries if Tony Snell and Nikola Mirotic are going to combine for 2-16 shooting like they did against Detroit last night. That was ugly.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

At least it appears the Bulls will be back to full strength very soon. I still watch them game-to-game, but it's really more about getting a fully healthy team out there and having those guys get an opportunity to play some games together than it is Ws and Ls right now.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

Still, you'd like to see some momentum before the playoffs, and there's not a lot of time for that.


----------



## Fergus (Oct 2, 2002)

The Bulls are on a good roll now, winning their last couple of games. The win versus the Knicks was particularly nice, because the Bulls were able to get enough of a lead to rest their starters. 

Obviously having Gibson and Butler back is helping a lot, but the greatly improved play of Mirotic has been a fun to see and could prove to be real difference maker in the playoffs.

Going forward, I am hopeful that Rose will be back prior to the playoffs and that the team can stay healthy.


----------



## taco_daddy (Jun 13, 2004)

Last game is Wednesday. Let's go out with a bang.


----------



## PD (Sep 10, 2004)

taco_daddy said:


> Last game is Wednesday. Let's go out with a bang.


I agree. The "may-seem" easier match up against the Bucks will give the team a chance to get ready for the Cavs in the 2nd round...unless the Celtics can pull a miracle.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

I wonder to what extent ATL is just going to rest their guys on Wednesday.

Toronto needs to drop one of its games for the Bulls to secure the #3 . Maybe they lose to Boston, who is still playing for something?


----------



## taco_daddy (Jun 13, 2004)

jnrjr79 said:


> I wonder to what extent ATL is just going to rest their guys on Wednesday.
> 
> Toronto needs to drop one of its games for the Bulls to secure the #3 . Maybe they lose to Boston, who is still playing for something?


Toronto dropped a game for us, so we need to win tonight. Looks like ATL is playing their starters though.


----------

